

Running a Startup? You’re standing on the shoulders of giants. - ksowocki
http://owocki.com/2009/09/running-a-startup-youre-standing-on-the-shoulders-of-giants/

======
human_v2
"Take some time and reflect on all the things that had to go right to get you
where you are today."

Technology seems to be a natural result of evolution. So if you reflect on
this statement, you can see that all of humanity is standing on the shoulders
of the giant that is mother nature and billions of years of evolution.

Of course our technology does wonderful, even magical things. We've been
working up to it for quite some time.

~~~
ksowocki
Thats a good point. We're standing upon dozens of advances in human evolution.
Agriculture too.

